# For Bj



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Here's a pic of that one jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I didn't make one like that jig because I use

Chamfer Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_chamf.html

====


Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Here's a pic of that one jig.


----------

